# Dog transport to UK



## Maria R (May 30, 2012)

Hi

I am wondering if anyone is going to the UK in June who would be willing to transport my dog with them?

It is a 15 month old medium sized cross breed, very loving and affectionate, house trained, non aggressive and loves travelling. He has a pet passport, and is fully inoculated etc.

I have made enquiries with professional transporters but the cost is way beyond what I can afford to pay.

I will of course contribute to the costs so it will be mutually beneficial.
The trip would be from the Malaga area to Merseyside in the UK.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maria R said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is going to the UK in June who would be willing to transport my dog with them?
> 
> ...


I help run a dog charity and we regularly send dogs to German and Dutch rehoming charities for adoption in those and other countries. I do regular runs to Malaga Airport accompanying dogs so I know the procedures well.

If you have all the papers the procedures are simple and straightforward. All you need apart from said papers, is a suitable travelling crate and someone at the destination to receive your pet..

We would be interested to hear from anyone who would be willing to accompany one of our 'flights to freedom', as the Dutch organisation terms these flights.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Maria,
have a look at http://www.facebook.com/dog.e.transport on Facebook (you can contact them for more info via Facebook).
On Thursday they were saying that they still have spaces on their trip to the UK on 15th June, so you could be lucky.


----------



## Maria R (May 30, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Maria,
> have a look at dog.e.transport[ on Facebook (you can contact them for more info via Facebook).
> On Thursday they were saying that they still have spaces on their trip to the UK on 15th June, so you could be lucky.


THANK YOU so much for the link.

I now have my dog booked for the trip, and know I am helping a charity too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maria R said:


> THANK YOU so much for the link.
> 
> I now have my dog booked for the trip, and know I am helping a charity too!



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Maria R said:


> THANK YOU so much for the link.
> 
> I now have my dog booked for the trip, and know I am helping a charity too!


That's great news.
Really pleased I could help.


----------

